# Where can we get our Sex-Rated photos developed?



## AxeofWar (Mar 16, 2014)

I have some absolutely stunning photo's of my naked wife, but where can we get them developed? There is nothing illegal about them. She and I are married, over 18, we certainly aren't wanting to sell them for money and have all the world see them, ...etc. We feel awkward taking them to get them developed where other people will see them (though we might could deal if that was the only option), but many places won't develop them anyway (like Wal-Mart, drugstores, etc...) And we are so not interested in having a private developer print them and keep some photo's for themselves. We can't afford to spend lots of money for a quality printer, colored ink, and photo paper, but would like a few simple pictures developed just for the two of us.

Does anyone have any ideas? We would be most grateful. Google doesn't give much advice at all.

Thanks in advance! Cheers!

P.S. I also would like a deck of playing cards with her sexy self on them, but like... how to pull this off?


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Buy a printer or a digital photo frame.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Back in the days of film photography there used to be places where you mail them the film or negative strips. A bit of googling revealed this place, you may check with them:

http://s368228973.onlinehome.us/bluecubeimaging/onlinePrint.html

There's others too. Printing at home is quite expensive if you want good quality... I would go the way of photo frame or stick to digital only for other reasons.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

By "developed" do you mean they are on film? Or do you have digital images you want to print?

There are mail order film processors, and they are fully automated in most cases so employees won't see them. Some may screen for child pornography, but otherwise, they don't care what's in the photo. Most will also put the images on a CD. You can take the CD (or transfer to a flash drive) and print at almost any self-service kiosk (probably even WalMart - they look at the receipt generated and you pay that - they will only see the photos if you want them to crop them, but usually you can do that yourself with an X-acto knife and metal ruler; test it out if unsure with a non-sexy photo).

If digital, the self-serve kiosk still applies.


----------



## AxeofWar (Mar 16, 2014)

Married but Happy:

The photos are digital, not on film (who uses film these days?). I'll look into the self service kiosk thing. That's a good idea. Thanks a lot!

Still open for other ideas if anyone has any.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

How many megapixels image or what class of camera are we talking about? And how many pictures? What sizes?

If you have good pics to begin with from a good camera you won't be too happy with kiosk or pharmacy type prints...


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Send them to me. I'll develop them fer ya.
:FIREdevil:


----------



## AxeofWar (Mar 16, 2014)

Thound:

No thanks boss... Preciate it though. I think I would rather ask my grandma to develop them for me, than a complete stranger.


----------



## AxeofWar (Mar 16, 2014)

John117:

That depends really. If we can find a way to do it, then we'll pick out our most select photos and make them smaller if need be...etc. I don't know how many. No point in counting if developing them doesn't turn out to be a real option.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

AxeofWar said:


> Married but Happy:
> 
> The photos are digital, not on film (who uses film these days?). I'll look into the self service kiosk thing. That's a good idea. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Still open for other ideas if anyone has any.


Yeah lots of kiosk and self service printing options available.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Buy a great printer and get the best photo paper you can buy. Print them at home. That is what I have been doing for years, and they look fantastic. I don't have to worry about anyone else seeing them.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

AxeofWar said:


> Thound:
> 
> No thanks boss... Preciate it though. I think I would rather ask my grandma to develop them for me, than a complete stranger.


Geez. Try to help a fella out. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toriwings (Mar 21, 2014)

Buy a cannon Pixma, they run about 60 and I use it as a proffesional photographer.


----------

